# Cheese flavoured choc drops



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I lashed out and bought 6 packs of" Living World "cheese flavoured chocolate drops for the mice. I couldnt source them in Australia but I found an online pet shop in Capetown South Africa. Total cost for treats and post was $54.00 which really isnt a lot seeing as they would probably cost about 9 or 10 dollars a pack to buy here. They were just over $4.00 each plus the rest was postage. Air mail which is more expensive than surface mail. My mice loved them. :s-shock


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucky things


----------

